# Apple CarPlay



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

it's coming.. YAY!

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-will-bring-apple-car-play-new-models/

https://www.apple.com/ipod/car-integration/#audi


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

cfurman said:


> it's coming.. YAY!
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-will-bring-apple-car-play-new-models/
> 
> https://www.apple.com/ipod/car-integration/#audi


I understand your excitement. But what I don't understand is how Android is a more dominant OS and how few systems are designed to accommodate them.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

cfurman said:


> it's coming.. YAY!


Agreed!

Now the question, can a 2015 S3 Prestige be upgraded to support it? My assertion would be a hopeful yes.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The standard Audi position has been "you're stuck with the features and options that your car was built with". Thus the existence of the DIY upgrade world. If it's possible to upgrade the 8V A3/S3 someone will have to figure out how to do it and what parts you need. 

Once Carplay is an available option keep your eye out on audiforum.us--that's the main source for Audi infotainment upgrade information.


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

RedwinGV said:


> I understand your excitement. But what I don't understand is how Android is a more dominant OS and how few systems are designed to accommodate them.


The issue with android OS is the fragmentation throughout the community. No two people have the same software version. And even an OS update wouldn't be able to reach the countless outdated devices out there. So they will always be fighting a losing battle when it comes to integration.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That claim is becoming less and less relevant over the last couple releases. Google continues to make strides in debunking that claim, as recently as last week by releasing a developer build of Android L well ahead of public release. The “outdated hardware" is no different than someone still using a 3GS.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

As Audi also announced it would be bringing Android Auto to the cars in early 2016, it will be interesting to see how they support both; an option when buying your car? Switch modes on the fly?


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Dan Halen said:


> That claim is becoming less and less relevant over the last couple releases. Google continues to make strides in debunking that claim, as recently as last week by releasing a developer build of Android L well ahead of public release. The “outdated hardware" is no different than someone still using a 3GS.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Still relevant... I'm in a corporate environment with 5000+ iOS devices that we manage and the 200 android ones that we have deployed are a nightmare to manage. Due to the different OSes and hardware, also had a few with Malware on them. The only thing we had with the Apple stuff is cracked glass from people dropping them.

On another note... I think Audi will support both in one unit. Only makes sense that way.... At least I hope.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

cfurman said:


> Still relevant... I'm in a corporate environment with 5000+ iOS devices that we manage and the 200 android ones that we have deployed are a nightmare to manage. Due to the different OSes and hardware, also had a few with Malware on them. The only thing we had with the Apple stuff is cracked glass from people dropping them.
> 
> On another note... I think Audi will support both in one unit. Only makes sense that way.... At least I hope.


I don't recall saying it was irrelevant. 

Also, corporate lock-down ≠ (in)ability for a manufacturer to integrate multiple versions fairly seamlessly in an AV setup. By extension, it's not particularly surprising that the market is finally supporting a volume OS equally with a more predictable but less prevalent OS. iOS has enjoyed lopsided support for years, but Android is finally commanding effort. :thumbup:


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Demo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C-ncGXsZKg&sns=em


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

So I hear a firmware update may make the A3 MMI work with CarPlay.

Hey AUDI OF AMERICA... When ready, give us CarPlay firmware!


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

cfurman said:


> So I hear a firmware update may make the A3 MMI work with CarPlay.
> 
> Hey AUDI OF AMERICA... When ready, give us CarPlay firmware!


AoA: We're happy to assist you. We see that you are interested in CarPlay with the Audi A3 MMI system. That is one of the new exciting features on our 2016 model. We are sorry to say it is not compatible with our 2015 model line up. Making it compatible with the 2015 models would require extensive work, involving putting an update CD into the car. We are working hard at this time researching this at the moment.

^ I can see this being the canned response


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Any updates on this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

My dealer told me it would be just a software update but I bet they were just saying that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

Also a reminder that the A3/S3 MMI is modular and supposedly upgradable:

http://telematicsnews.info/2012/03/...e-infotainment-platform-audi-phone-box_m3073/

Not to mention decent software update options… personally, I give it a 50/50 that's it's upgradable to CarPlay… but 100% chance that Audi won't tell us that… to the dark-alleys for the lot of us with 1 year-old cars.

I think the other 2014/2015 Audi cars are SOL for upgrades.

My 2 cents.


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm hoping that we'll get an answer soon as to whether or not the MMI in the '15 A3 is able to be updated with CarPlay. Apple released the 8.3 update yesterday that supposedly allows for CarPlay wirelessly as opposed to plugging the phone into the car to use it.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

If my 2016 S5 comes with CarPlay I'll have to get an iPhone, which is a tremendous disappointment.

Fortunately they have the big iPhones now. The 6S Plus or whatever it's called.


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

I was under the impression that Audis were going to support both Apple CarPlay and Android Auto? I'm assuming you have an Android Device?


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

mirage2130 said:


> I was under the impression that Audis were going to support both Apple CarPlay and Android Auto? I'm assuming you have an Android Device?


Yeah, it sounds like both would be supported. Considering an A3 (or S3? don't remember) was the floor model at CES where they were showing off Android Auto integration, they better support it.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

link1305 said:


> Yeah, it sounds like both would be supported. Considering an A3 (or S3? don't remember) was the floor model at CES where they were showing off Android Auto integration, they better support it.


I don't see anything in the 2016 order guide to support that Audi is getting android auto/apple carplay this year...


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

icon5585 said:


> I don't see anything in the 2016 order guide to support that Audi is getting android auto/apple carplay this year...


I didn't mean this year, just eventually. I'm guessing it will be made available in Europe this year, and US for the 2017.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jsausley said:


> If my 2016 S5 comes with CarPlay I'll have to get an iPhone, which is a tremendous disappointment.
> 
> Fortunately they have the big iPhones now. The 6S Plus or whatever it's called.


Why would you have to get an iphone? - they won't be removing the built-in nav/apps in favor of the phone-based apps.

Personally, as others have suggested, I'd surely hope android auto is also supported, as I much prefer the android ecosystem.


icon5585 said:


> I don't see anything in the 2016 order guide to support that Audi is getting android auto/apple carplay this year...


If it doesn't require an additional trim item, would it be called out in the order guide? Not every standard feature or subfeature of optional features is.. (though I admit, that's one I'd expect them to list).


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

araemo said:


> Why would you have to get an iphone? - they won't be removing the built-in nav/apps in favor of the phone-based apps.
> 
> Personally, as others have suggested, I'd surely hope android auto is also supported, as I much prefer the android ecosystem.
> 
> ...


The new 8 inch nav in the canadian market 2016 Golf R is supposed to support both android auto & apple carplay... the CES Audi car that had android auto was an S3... i think it's pretty safe to assume that Audi will get both on the same device (at the same time).


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

It requires a USB port, which the order guide doesn't call out


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

icon5585 said:


> It requires a USB port, which the order guide doesn't call out


I'd think the AMI USB adapter would be what is used... which isn't mentioned on the current order guide either, but is available.


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't get my hopes up for MY2016 as they said they would bring it in 2016... So probably on late MY2016 or MY2017...


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

Originally, articles were saying MY2015. So at this point, who knows.


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

mirage2130 said:


> Originally, articles were saying MY2015. So at this point, who knows.


The press release says : 


> CarPlay will begin appearing in new models first released for Europe in 2015, for North American markets in early 2016


What -i- read into NA early 2016 is very late MY2016 or MY2017 A3 ... still on track, if my understanding is correct.


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

You're absolutely right. I just read the exact same thing. I was really hoping that this would be a software update, but I have a feeling it won't be.

Here is the link on Audi's page:

http://www.audiusa.com/newsroom/news/press-releases/2014/06/audi-apple-carplay-new-models






nlz242 said:


> The press release says :
> 
> 
> What -i- read into NA early 2016 is very late MY2016 or MY2017 A3 ... still on track, if my understanding is correct.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

What if you don't have or use iPhones?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

From another press release:
http://www.audiusa.com/newsroom/news/press-releases/2014/06/audi-android-auto-connection-vehicles


> Audi, through its role as a founding member of the Open Automotive Alliance, plans to begin introducing Android Auto technology with all-new models launched in 2015.


Which, oddly, is even more weasely.. "With models introduced in 2015"... but not necessarily when those models are first introduced.


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

You don't have to. The regular Audi multimedia options are still available for use. CarPlay and Android Auto should just be a menu item. 



Tony_S3 said:


> What if you don't have or use iPhones?


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

I contacted Audi Canada's "AudiTalk" and they replied that Android Auto / Apple CarPlay would be comming in MY2017 A3s and the response implied that it required new hardware :



> Further to your question, we can confirm that the first model to have Android Auto and Apple Carplay will be the 2016 Q7. It will be rolled out in more models as the next generation of infotainment systems are implemented throughout the vehicle line-up. The A3 will be MY17 which arrives mid-late 2016.


Now i dont know if i want to wait or not... If i went with impulse, id sign a sepang blue S3 today and not worry about that... it's more than a year away if i want Android Auto. Ugh.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

nlz242 said:


> I contacted Audi Canada's "AudiTalk" and they replied that Android Auto / Apple CarPlay would be comming in MY2017 A3s and the response implied that it required new hardware :
> 
> 
> 
> Now i dont know if i want to wait or not... If i went with impulse, id sign a sepang blue S3 today and not worry about that... it's more than a year away if i want Android Auto. Ugh.


Sad news, but I guess I can stick my head in the sand and hope the US get it sooner. 

Or just stick my head in the sand and say "I'll retrofit it!", because I'm pretty dead-set on my purchase timeline.


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

araemo said:


> Sad news, but I guess I can stick my head in the sand and hope the US get it sooner.
> 
> Or just stick my head in the sand and say "I'll retrofit it!", because I'm pretty dead-set on my purchase timeline.


Yeah, i feel you. I'd really like to get one now. The logical side says: wait, you'll have more cash to put down, better equity on your current car and you'll get Android Auto. #thestruggle


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

My dealer told me that 2016 MMI Nav Systems will have Apple Carplay it implemented.


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

I visited the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt a few weeks ago and they were demoing a prototype S3 with Android Auto integration there. I was able to try it and provide feedback about the system. The system is pretty neat and doesn't require your phone to be plugged in at all. I wasn't able to get any information about when it would be released though.


----------

